# Any Modern Arnis In St.louis , Mo ?????



## Mithios (Jul 29, 2003)

Does anyone know of anyone in the ST.LOUIS , MISSOURI area that is in Modern Arnis.  thank you,  MITHIOS


----------



## Mithios (Jul 30, 2003)

Any modern arnis in st.louis,mo ????? I already asked the question,but in the subject line it look's the other way around! MITHIOS


----------



## arnisador (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't know of any. I'm in Indiana, and there are groups in Chicago.


----------



## pesilat (Jul 30, 2003)

Yup. And I'm only a couple of hours from St. Louis (don't do Modern Arnis, but I do quite a bit of FMA).

Mike


----------



## arnisador (Aug 2, 2003)

I don't know of anyone who is there. Have you checke dthe resources here:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1010


----------



## arnisador (Aug 2, 2003)

Threads merged.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------

